# Showin off my Punkins!



## pignit (Oct 24, 2009)

Spent the day carvin up a couple of Punkins for Red. She is raising money for her Master Gardening Group and they are going to silent auction these guys. 


_*Happy Halloweeeeeeeeen!*_


----------



## teeroy (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, those are awesome! You are a very talented person, sir!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 24, 2009)

bravo. Nuff said


----------



## littlechief (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ronp (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow Dave those are fantastic, points are definetly in order if allowed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You are sure a creative person. Post your wood carving site for all to see.
Here it is.

http://www.davemaggard.com/


----------



## treegje (Oct 24, 2009)

these look fabulous
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope that halloween become here also popular


----------



## the iceman (Oct 24, 2009)

That's classic!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll guarantee that if we had seen something like that when we were kids it would not have ended up in the street.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2009)

Eh, let me guess, you  are not new at this are you...


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2009)

Those are wild Dave, thanks for sharing the P-view!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 24, 2009)

Dave you definately are one talented dude, fantastic work!!!!


----------



## yount (Oct 24, 2009)

wow they look great


----------



## bassman (Oct 24, 2009)

I declare you the winner of the pumpkin carving contests!  Those are great.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, Dave! That's amazing. Since I have trouble drawing stick figures, how long does it take to whittle out a pumpkin face like that? I am intrigued.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

WOWis all that can be said for sure and definatly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have to be awarded for those great pumpkins. You have a hidden talent for sure or atleast I didn't know you were such the artist. Who's going to start the bidding now. Your wife is going to make a bunch of money for her cause for sure.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 24, 2009)

*DUDE, THOSE FREAKING ROCK!!!!*


----------



## desertlites (Oct 24, 2009)

very very nice!!!!!


----------



## pignit (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody... they take a couple of hours if I sit down and work on one. I usually stop a dozen times to do somethin else so these two took all day. Could probably do them a  little faster with the right tools of the trade. I use wood carving tools. I had no idea I could get points with punkins.... let me think... what else am I good at.....


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow those are the coolest pumpkins I have ever seen.My kids thought they were great too,Good job!


----------



## rickw (Oct 24, 2009)

Those are the best carvings I have ever seen...............more


----------



## cman95 (Oct 24, 2009)

Too kool man...BOO TO YOU TOO!!!!!


----------



## yodelhawk (Oct 24, 2009)

You da man!!! Those things look soo cool! How long do they last? I would think that the fall apart pretty quick. Do you spray them with something??


----------



## pignit (Oct 24, 2009)

Sometimes they last a couple of days and sometimes they'll last a week. You can put wet towels on them to prolong their shelf life but then you can't see them.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

great work......i wish i had that kind of talent!


----------



## rwtrower (Oct 24, 2009)

We're not worthy.....


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow that is very cool - Wish I had some artistic talent - cant even draw a straight line - LOL


----------



## rivet (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow oh wowee! I have seen some carved pumpkins but these are the best! Have no idea how you do it, but it doesn't matter since the art comes from the artist. 

You are definitely a master at this and sincere congratulations.....outstanding stuff.

Well earned points for your skill!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 25, 2009)

OH!
Dave!  I didn't know you were an artist like that, excellent work!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 25, 2009)

Very cool.  You have a gift.


----------



## alx (Oct 25, 2009)

YES-Points for talent mr pignit.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do we get updated pics of RED in Battle Armor???????????


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh yeah you get some points for that!

I love how on the second one you left some of the "skin" on for those bright orange details in the eyebrows and around the edges.

Very Shweeeeeeeet


----------



## rod guy (Oct 25, 2009)

Amazing! Those look wild.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 25, 2009)

Pignit, that is unreal. You are a true artist. I had to call in the wench, I mean the wife to see your work. Very very impressive. Wish I could do that kind of work. Awesome.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 25, 2009)

Damm !!!! I am in AWE!!!


----------

